# Muzzleloader Kills, 2016



## pse hunter

Lets see your kills for 2016...

Deer, Bear, Hog, Small Game, Varmints, Turkey or any other game taken with a smoke pole of any type.

have a great year and lets smoke the woods up..


----------



## bendback

*2016 Muzzleloader*

2016 Kansas Muzzleloader







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## deast1988

Opening evening TC omega 100grs of 777 250gr Hornady SST
90yd shot the 9th deer I saw this eve.

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/9693C61F-8D6F-4C73-862C-7B2D0D87EC67_zpssn3z2gpm.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## leoparddog

Got a buck on opening morning.  Not a big buck, but its meat in the freezer.  
70 yards
100gr Pyrodex
265gr Lead conical in a sabot
#11 cap


----------



## pse hunter

Not what I was looking for, but a good yote is a dead one
50cal CVA Optima 100gr of BH209 and a 300gr hornady XTP


----------



## rosewood

*1st kill with CVA Wolf*

Drt at 40 yards.  Hornady 250 grain SST over 2 777 pellets.


----------



## pdsniper

*yesterday's buck*

Here is a 9 pt I got yesterday after noon late around 6:30 pm


----------



## Danny Leigh

Oldest son with a boar from Chickasawhatchee WMA shooting a CVA Optima II, with 90gr BH209, and 245gr powerbelt.


----------



## trepej2

coyote i killed 10/16/16


----------



## Roadking65

My 1st ever ML kill. 190 lb 7 point!! Only shot was at chest front. PRB  went high hit him in mid neck. He was DRT!!! I got lucky. Cant seem to post a ph pic for some reason. My thanks to SASS249, and all you fellas who helped me w my Hawken!!!!


----------



## rosewood

pdsniper said:


> Here is a 9 pt I got yesterday after noon late around 6:30 pm



I understand my CVA Wolf is a modern muzzle loader.  However, a cap lock with a red dot on it, that is just blasphemy. 

Nice buck!!


----------



## rosewood

rosewood said:


> Drt at 40 yards.  Hornady 250 grain SST over 2 777 pellets.



Deboned the meat last night.  Found the red SST tip, fell out while I was cutting up the back strap.  Took me a few seconds to realize what it was and how it got in my meat.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

trepej2 said:


> coyote i killed 10/16/16



That is a win for the home team there.


----------



## kingfish

Nice job !!  Love the view and the set up.  Those power line easements are something.  Next video needs to be a 150 class 10 pt !!!


----------



## pdsniper

I hate hunting with Glasses, they are either fogging up or getting in the way so to make sure I make an ethical shot I use the red dot don't want to wound a deer if I can help it and I just don't care to use a modern muzzle loader with a scope not that there is anything wrong with it just prefer the traditional, theirs a lot more challenge with them


----------



## futbolwest

*Saturday , November 5, Oconee Co.*

Shot him at 6:35 pm and didn't find him until 8:30 due to no blood trail. CVA Apex, Vortex 3 x9x40, 100 grains of  Pyrodex, 250 grain Hornady SST, and a Win heater 209 primer.


----------



## pdsniper

nice buck congrats


----------



## frankwright

My muzzleloader has been loaded since ML season started. I swore I would not unload it or shoot any other weapon until I got a deer with it.
Thank Goodness a nice doe came by around 5:00 pm. I had seen five does from the same stand this morning but so many leaves on trees I could not get a shot.
This one was just the other side of a small food strip. Soon as I saw her I put the scope on her and when she slightly quartered away from me I shot. Bullet hit high on right shoulder and came out where you see on the other side. She ran across a creek and crashed, maybe 30 yards.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Killed this little eight point couple of afternoons ago in central NC. Good sized body, he'll make a pile of meat. 

Old CVA Hawken that my late dad gave me many, many years ago. 90 grains FFg, 350 grain solid lead maxi ball. Hit the ground like a sack of taters.


----------



## fishdog

I'm proud to see so many are still using traditional muzzleloaders


----------



## 01Foreman400

T/C Omega. Killed on 12/30.


----------



## kmckinnie

She is nice.


----------

